# Toilets on Southbound Crescent Roomette



## Len R (Sep 16, 2022)

We will be traveling vis the southbound Crescent from DC to New Orleans in early November. We are in car 1910 Roomette 2 and are curious if there will be a toilet in our roomette.


----------



## joelkfla (Sep 16, 2022)

Len R said:


> We will be traveling vis the southbound Crescent from DC to New Orleans in early November. We are in car 1910 Roomette 2 and are curious if there will be a toilet in our roomette.


There should be. The Crescent has been running with all older Viewliner I Roomettes, which do have a toilet in room. But there's no guarantee things won't change by November, and sometimes Amtrak will substitute a car if there's a problem.


----------



## Len R (Sep 16, 2022)

Ok. Thanks very much.


----------

